# Looking for N3DS A9LH Installer From Trusted Source.



## Raylight (Mar 15, 2016)

I have a N3DS with CTRBootManager 9.2 SysNAND and rXTools 3.0 Beta 2 with EmuNAND 10.7. I want to install A9LH but Im scared so I want to find someone who has a record of doing this to do it for me.


----------



## stl25 (Mar 15, 2016)

@Plailect OTP Guide.  Follow that and I'm sure you can perform the A9LH install as easy as any other member.  Even experienced users know the possibility of bricking.  This usually is due to user error.  Reference the guide, it is much easier than before creation of tools such as OTPHelper to aid in the process.  You can do it but don't rush.  Make multiple backups of all pertinent files (sysNAND and emuNAND prior to downgrade to 2.1, and your precious OTP.bin).


----------



## Raylight (Mar 15, 2016)

i dont have a hardmod so if it fails i cant fix it and some guy reported he got bricked after following the new guide exactly


----------



## stl25 (Mar 15, 2016)

Raylight said:


> i dont have a hardmod so if it fails i cant fix it and some guy reported he got bricked after following the new guide exactly



I understand, did he mention which step he bricked at?  The downgrade to 2.1 requires attention to detail to make sure the unbricked emuNAND that is flashed to sysNAND is prepared correctly.  You will create sysNAND and emuNAND backups prior to this step so even if you were unfortunate to brick during your attempt you can get a hardmod at that point and restore using your sysNAND dump.  That is what the other user seems to be facing.  No doubt a setback but definitely not permanent.  Believe in yourself and if you have a question about a step in the guide, STOP and ask for assistance from a fellow Temper.  I can't count how many times I have had to lean on the community.  Be respectful and you will get the help you need and you will succeed.


----------



## Raylight (Mar 15, 2016)

yeah he got a black screen after the 2.1 step and he unbricked it but it still bricked


----------



## uribemaster (Mar 15, 2016)

Anyone who would be willing to install a9lh for you will charge you for installing it and hardmodding if anything goes wrong. so you might as well get a hardmod. Hundshamer is a good bet on hardmodding


----------



## stl25 (Mar 15, 2016)

He has his sysNAND dump correct?  After getting hardmod he will be back in action in not time.  Which version of OTPHelper was he using.  @d0k3 has been working tirelessly making revisions and having other members test.  Like I said before there is no reason to rush.  You could watch the OTPHelper thread and OTP guide thread for a few days to get a feeling of the going rate of success other members are having.  Patience will set you free.


----------



## Raylight (Mar 15, 2016)

what do hardmods look like? on n3ds


----------



## stl25 (Mar 15, 2016)

Raylight said:


> what do hardmods look like? on n3ds




https://gbatemp.net/threads/list-of-hardmod-installers-by-region.414224/


----------



## Raylight (Mar 15, 2016)

at least its in the back of the n3ds idk about the wear and tear though and the quality of reassembly


----------



## stl25 (Mar 15, 2016)

@hundshamer does excellent professional work.  I do not think you will need the hardmod.  Once A9LH is installed it is like you have a hardmod as you can load Decrypt9 on boot an restore sysNAND if something went wrong later.


----------



## Raylight (Mar 15, 2016)

Im going to wait for the otp helper to stabilize if only there was a way to see if the unbricked nand is working before you take the ultimate risk everything up to that point is safe and easy to restore if something goes wrong but once you flash the unbricked emunand to your sysnand theres no turning back without a hardmod


----------



## stl25 (Mar 15, 2016)

I can get behind that.  You will get there.  In the meantime continue to view the appropriate threads and enjoy the fact that have a N3DS with CTRBootManager 9.2 SysNAND and rXTools 3.0 Beta 2 with EmuNAND 10.7 and it works fine just the way it is.


----------



## Raylight (Mar 15, 2016)

im wondering what the chances of Nintendo patching out emunand are? you know updating on emunand but it really updates sysnand.


----------



## teegeeack (Mar 18, 2016)

Raylight said:


> im wondering what the chances of Nintendo patching out emunand are? you know updating on emunand but it really updates sysnand.


the entire point of emunand is that it doesn't have access to sysnand, and therefore can neither update sysnand nor destroy/brick sysnand. sysnand has access & authority over emunand, but not the other way around.

there are some advantages to a9lh (even using a9lh with a modded sysnand and no emunand), but it has nothing to do with any kind of threat that could be made against sysnand from inside of an emunand (afaik that is strictly impossible because emunand is not aware of sysnand and has no access to it, provided that the two have been unlinked from each other).


----------



## Yami Anubis ZX (Apr 13, 2016)

In the old guide, when you flashed the 2.1 firm to sysnand, you would have to delete the ext folder in the Nintendo 3ds folder, I believe it's in 2 numbered folders, you delete both exts to make it boot or take out the memory stick and boot it up and put the stick back in.

Whenever it acted bricked on 2.1, I would delete the ext folders, which would fix the problem and boot up.

I just realized that this is an old topic but still, if it acts bricked on 2.1 sysnand, you need to delete the ext folders.


----------



## driverdis (Apr 14, 2016)

Yami Anubis ZX said:


> In the old guide, when you flashed the 2.1 firm to sysnand, you would have to delete the ext folder in the Nintendo 3ds folder, I believe it's in 2 numbered folders, you delete both exts to make it boot or take out the memory stick and boot it up and put the stick back in.
> 
> Whenever it acted bricked on 2.1, I would delete the ext folders, which would fix the problem and boot up.
> 
> I just realized that this is an old topic but still, if it acts bricked on 2.1 sysnand, you need to delete the ext folders.



pulling out the SD card, booting, then putting it back in while on the URL entry screen works fine for this.


----------



## runetoonxx2 (May 8, 2016)

I'll install a9lh for $110


----------



## astrangeone (May 9, 2016)

I just installed A9LH on two N3DSes.  The installation went smoothly, but the tools seem a LOT MORE BUGGY.  So many cold reboots back into sysnand and into the HBL just because the process froze or never started up normally.


----------



## runetoonxx2 (May 28, 2016)

I can will charge 75$


----------



## hundshamer (Jun 3, 2016)

I charge $35 to install A9LH.


----------

